# THE Role play action thread (#1)



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As the stargate powers up and you come thru it you find yourself in a spartenly decorated room, with a large sign reading "Medical mechanica" when you look around a door panal disguised as part of the wall opens up and 6 robots standing about 7 ft tall run thru in unison and take a knee pointing wepons built into their arm at you. A man in a long dark coat with a face obscured by a hat walks thru folowing them. They demand you come with them. Either out of curiosity, or the wish to bide your time, you folow them. They lead you to a large room with rows of bunk beds on one wall, and rows of tables in the middle. a robot guard stands at either side of the door after the ones who braught you here leave. In the room several hundered people are milling about. For some reason the robots didnt even bother to take away your wepons. Manny people in the room are armed in fact. As you look around you see many diferent types of people, not all of them human. A man in a trenchcoat is tuneing a guitar in the corner, and several other interesting people stand out of the crowd. 

_OOC: Ok, right now, introduce yourselves to eachother, did you just come thru the gate or have you been trapped here for a while? What are you doing right now? Are you planning an escape? After you introduce yourselves, you can start to make any plans for escpe or negotiation that you would like. I promise there will be suitable amounts of action in the near future._


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

FENRAKK101 (I'll refer to myself as Fenrakk) jerked his head around. His senses detected no presence of other FENRAKKs. He had hoped there would be one nearby when he jumped through the Stargate.
He detected a tapping on his leg. Looking down, he saw a figure looking up at him. The figure was... Human? Databanks agreed. The Human was a foot or two shorter than him, and was saying something in its native language. Had it not been for safety protocols dictating that he could not fire unless under direct threat, the Human would be a molten pile of goo by now.
He pillaged through his launguage banks until he found the correct language and replayed the man's - or woman's? - speech.
'What're you supposed to be? You look like something I wouldn't mind having on my side.'
Fenrakk replied, 'Fully Equipable Nexus Robot Attributs; KK; model 101'.
The Human seemed confused for a minute or two, then grinned. 'Model 101? What about models 1-100?'
'Classified.'
'Ah.'
The Human turned back to its teammates and Fenrakk pressed on. This technology was so... basic. The first FENRAKK model was more technologically advanced than anything these human could pull out.
He looked back to the others that had come with him. One was another Human, one was an 'Ogyrn', there was him, one was an Elf, one was an Unknow, one was a Tauan, and one was another Human.
Where had he learnt those terms? The first sight he could draw from his databanks involved a long training process, and then a duel with the other latest FENRAKK models.
Had he won? Did he destroy his brethren? Had he even taken on this form, or was his control chip replaced in a new body?
[///CLASSIFIED///SYSTEM SHUTDOWN///3/2/1///]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[SYSTEM REBOOTING///LOADING...///]
It had happened in an eye-blink.
Unlike earlier models, Fenrakk learned. He would continue learning, and when he learned enough, he would get a memory-wipe. He had seen it with other well-developed models. Whatever had created them hadn't perfected the process; it all went. Memories, lessons, years of experience... gone.
Would he know too much? Would that be his fate?
No. Such thoughts were not his. He looked back to the other beings. Were there similar punishments in their kind? Were there even punishments? Had they ever suffered them?
So much to learn...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Hmmmm...." Pondered Drizzt to his other 4 companions, "I have seen some strange things in my long life , but nothing of what is around this room, like that construct over there (pointing to Fenrakk) looks like something from the mad ravings of a gnome... Time to introduce ourselves..." Drizzt anounced, "Greetings friends, I am Dark Elf ranger Drizzt Do`Urden and I travel with my companions, Bruenor, Cattie Brie, Wulfgar, and my dimunitive little friend Regis. Nice to make your acquaintance..."

OOC: Forgotten Realms and D&D Dark Elves have a dark purple/black skin color. (its actually black not brown )


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_The man tuneing his guitar acnolages Dritzz and Fenrakk, noding to them. He waves them over to him, and spoke to them in a hushed voice so the robots wouldnt hear._
"Hey, how good are you lot in a fight? I need a distraction so I can cast a spell. See I could take these bots down, but my spells tend to be lengthy, so I need someone to cover for me so they dont shoot me while I'm singing the lyrics." 
_He looked expectantly at Fenrakk in particular, his size impresive enughf as it is._


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Drizzt smiled, "I do not mean to brag but I am the best in the realms with a sword and my blades can sever even the strongest of metals, and my bow... well it can explain itsself once the fight starts, and this is all without my friends you see. I doubt we even would need the robot, but he looks like a good fighter." Drizzt said with a nod toward the construct.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

OOC: Taung WERE the original Mandos but thats not me, I'm just a dude in Neo-Crusader armour with a Tau pulse carbine, or, at least I think you were referring to me...

IC: Daxtar walked up to the man in the trenchcoat, the Elf, and the Bot.
"Daxtar Krono... and one of them may just make a worthy trophy. They will be _more_ than distracted in fact..."
sizing up the others... to many unkowns, allies, defianately, but past that...
He charged his carbine, and had covered all three triggers (one for each weapon) covered, and drew his Bes'Kad.
"Lets move out"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_The man with the guitar rolled his eyes, and said_
"Will you not do that untill I'm ready? Dont power up any wepons or they'l register you as a threat. Clearly youve never faught these things before, let me finish tuning, and then we can see how it go's."
_He then turns back to his guitar, _
"Of course, you could learn all about them yourselves..." _He said ominously._
_The robots were compleatly imobile, but when Daxtar raised his wepon, a glow eminating from their "Head" turned to almost imperceptibly to a darker shade of green._
OOC: Lets give it a bit of time for everyone else to post, I'm going to sleep in about 10 min anyway.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"very well, its just been too long since I faced a respectable foe..."
he turned on the safety (still ready to go) and dropped the weapons to a less, threatening, stance.
"So, how did the rest of you end up here then?" Daxtar asked, suddenly craving good food, and good company... damned bi-polarity. Maybe trying to score with Fett's X wasnt such a good idea after all...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

mathias watched the scene with a cold demeaner. the prospect of an escape had floated on he's mind since he had arrived from the blasted gate. "robot" he said suddenly, stunning the others. "are you programed to serve? you look like a rogue though, no? fine, i'll do it" he snapped and walked over to one of the robots guarding the entrance, and pulled out he's pistol......


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Taz(Yeah, dat's me name, cant ferget it again) stared around the room at all the wierd people, including a thing that looked like dose Nek-ronns Colonel Varsit had told him about. Adjusting his powerfist, which he tied around his waist with the chain, he wandered over to the big metal Nek-ronn thing.
'Dere anyting to eat in dis place?" he asked.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Are you too referring to me? Say [fenrakk] whenever you're referring to me, this happened in another RP thread, and it worked because we weren't supposed to know each other

Fenrakk paused. These bots bore a resemblance to the most recent FENRAKK models. Coincidence? Or did something..[///POSSIBILITY SCAN///LOADING...///]
...........................
...........
....................
...........
.......................
...............
32.637% Coincidence
Fenrakk paused. 32.637%? That's the closest he had ever come to another FENRAKK...
With that, he raised his energy claw. He made it into a fist and aimed at the tallest robot - presumably the leader. The built-in shield popped up and revealed a hidden missile system, incorperated into his hull.
Was his form even large enough to hold that? Had it even been there before?
He fired the missiles, obliteratin the robot's head. It fell forward, crushing one of its kinsman.
Had he even done that? Had that been someone else's blow?...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Oh sure... wait, yea, we're ALL gonna wait and move _together_" Daxtar said as the robot destroyed one of the guards, knocking over the other. suddenly not sure if he should help the bot, or listen to the guy with the guitar in the trenchcoat.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"SOON, I SHALL TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!!" Screamed Dr Evil as he went to switch on a laser beam button to cut some government agent in two, "And there is nothing you can do-"
Dr Evil suddenly found himself in a mysterious room. There were some strange people/robot/things in it. He sat for a few minutes, rather uncomfortable, before saying. "So.....anyone like.....stuff?"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: haha Chris is it Dr. Evil from Austin Powers lol? :laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Maybe. Probably. Who knows?)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_As the Fenrakk blasted one of the robots, and the Soul eater drew his pistol, the guitarist ducked for cover. He knew what hapened next. The initial explosion from Ferakk destroyed the robots head, but it began to stand back up. It clearly couldn't see and began fireing its wepon at random into the croud. The red blasts compleatly incinerated anything they hit, leaving not but embers.
As the other robot registered the threat of the pistol, its face glowed instantly bright red. It raised its wepon preparing to fire at the soul eater. 
The guitaris. Finished tuning his guitar in cover as the chaos around him grew. He jumped up onto a table and put on his sunglasses, tearing into a dramatic Rif. _
"On a Cold winter morning, in the time before the light!..."
_ flames began to flicker to life around the robots, scorching their bodys black, and fusing circuts. they were quite resiliant, and the song had to be compleated to bring the full effect of the spell. The robots were sucesfully preocupied by the others however, and he would likely get his chance... So long as everyone else survived._


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

OOC: I dont think theyll make it through... your spell, lol
IC: Fight it was then. Daxtar aimed at the gun arm of the headless robot and fired his disintagrater, well, decintagrating it. Daxtar proceeded to put several pulse carbine shots into the opposite leg, blasting it off; before duvking behind an upturned bed, to sheild himself from the other robots return fire. Seeing what the robots guns were doing to their victims "I gotta get me one of those!!" he said to himself, before shouting to the others attempting to escape "Focus your fire on the limbs, be cant kill them outright, but we can negate their killing power!!"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Drizzt leapt neatly slicing 2 of the constructs into pieces before he hit the ground, he heard Wulfgar yell his warcry "Tempus!" as he threw his enchanted warhammer into the face of one of the constructs and it fell, Bruenor charged also, decapitating one and proceeding to chop it into pieces, "yer magic or Im a bearded gnome!"

Regis proceeded to hide amid the chaos, and Cattie Brie casted spells on those who seemed to need healing.

Drizzt wouldnt summon Guenwyvar quite yet that was a card he would keep up his sleeve, the halfling also...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally relising that there was a fight going on, Taz took off the powerfist and started swinging above his head by the chain, bringing it down on a robots head, turning into scrap. Roaring with laughter, he plowed into a group of robots, sending parts everywhere.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: there are only 2 bots dicy, lets not get carried away. 
_Dexpite their seemingly critical condition the robots faught on. When ones arm was blown off by the dicintigrator blast, it dove for cover, and the other picked up what was left of the arm and used it to fight with. Foutunately, the spell concluded itself succesfull, and for that matter dramaticaly. As the final words (...Thru the fire and the flames we cary ooooooooon!!!) were sung by the guitarist, the robots violently combusted one final time, and each one was rocked by explosions from within. As the final guitar solo ended, the machines were smoldering on the ground. The mob of convicts (What was left of it, perhaps about 70 counting you) surged twards the door, and they began scattering in manny diferent directions. There were 3 hallways leading in diferent directions. (counting the door you came from this forms an intercection of sorts) The halls are prisine and white, and light panals in the ceiling iluminate the way. 
Whitch hall do you take (Left, right, straight) The guitarist is lost in the chaos._
OOC: as a note, I will likely deturmin what lies down each path randomly, you dont know how to get to the gate, as you came down a winding path from the gate room.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"Ok, everybody down the left path!!" Blazkiel yelled at the survivors. Some seemed to ignore him, while others followed him.
(OOC: sorry I let things get ahead of me.)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Daxtar pocketed one of the bots guns, then caught up with the others
"since no-one knows where the shab we're going, we may as well follow the flighty one"
and at that, he set off at a mild clip behind Blazkiel.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I have video syncronization or something 

Watching the others scatter, Fenrakk replayed a recording he had taken when they were led here. He noted the paths taken, and reversing them in his mind.
With that, he took to one hallway (the correst one Schafar, you decide which). He continued down the path until he reached a room with the large form of the Stargate.
Placing a digital marker on the stargate, he turned and went the other way.
There was something left to do...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Pulling a burning robot off his powerfist, Taz saw everyone rush for the halls. Deciding there might be something down the left one, he stomped down it.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk walked past guards running to seal the breach. Using advanced technologies, he had made himself appar as a friendly to the guards.
He walked into a room full of frightened Humans. He walked past them, not registering them as a threat. Then he picked something up.
The signal was faint, like an echo. He strained to pick it up, getting onto one knee and increasing his radio transmitter.
[///SIGNAL VARYING///INCREASING OUTPUT OF SIGNAL///LOADING...///]
Then he knew where it was, getting up, he walked towards a wall, using his claw to smash right through it.
'Hehe...' he said aloud.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

These robots were tough... Sheathing his scimitars Drizzt decided to pull out Khazid`Hea, or otherwise know as cutter, Drizzt decided to follow the others, since he had no idea where the hell they were or how to get out, he ran behind them enchanted anklets enhancing his speed so he and his group rapidly caught up.

He spoke to the bard with the strange instrument(colonel schaefer), "so where exactly are we? You seem to know your way around."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: didn't the guitarist disappear in the confusion?

A small driod floated towards the group. Before anyone could fire, Fenrakk stepped behind the probe and connected it to his back.
'Keesh bunt'ar... E'ree nata... There you are,' he said, finding the correct language. 'I found the stargate. Let's go.' As he said that, more guard droids appeared down the corridor.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

mathias regained consciousness to find himself alone in the large room that had held all the weird people. he had been caught by the edge of one of the explosions. he stood up and realizing that he's earing was damaged, he ran off into the corridors, any action was better than being helpless......


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: I haven't waited for my character to be confirmed yet in the Sign Up Thread so if you don't like him then I'll delete this post. Okay?))

Sir Chimpalot, despite being in a very powerful and advanced suit of armour, had hid throughout all of the fighting. Once the Guitarist finished his song and the Robots were destroyed the small monkey grabbed the control stick and the machine got up and quickly ran after the others. One of them was yelling for them to follow him and Sir Chimpalot complied seeing him as the best bet for survival. As he ran passed the wreckage of the Robots he quickly grabbed some pieces of Tech. They could be used later for the Devolvo Ray. . .


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: I don't get it. Where did these robots come from?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: I'm sorry if I'm moving to slowly Fenrakk, but I need to interfeer with your posts some. (For one thing the gate room is guarded)
Just a note Desel ordo, you have the gun, but it is both damaged, and unfamiliar to you, so it will take time for you to modify and fix, but you can do that as soon as you get the chance. 
Sir chimpsalot is totaly fine, all chars are welcome.
Noise marine, yes the guitarist ran off ASAP. (and he's not really me just a major NPC)
Mathias, I'm just gona say you went left, as thats were everyone else went, and you didnt specify

_As fenrakk sped down the coridor to the right, he found he twisted and turned untill he found himself at the doorway he knew to be the gate room. Unon entering he was faced by the 6 robots he had seen arlier, as well as the man in the coat. they fired on sight. Fenrakk was good at evading, but he took a minor hit to his foot (nothing a super advanced robot cant deal with, but an inconvinence.
To the left coridor, the group quickly came to a large room, in the room are 2 large tanks of fluid that seem to be mingling, and pipes lead off into the building. about 14 bots stand around them and open fire as soon as they see you taz takles a glancing hit.

_

OOC: *EDIT* I'm sorry this post was so poorly made, and I dont meen to pick on taz, but I didnt get time to finish it. Somthing important that I think wasnt made clear is that some of the NPC mob is with pretty much every group.
Chirsman, if you meen where did the bots you were facing come from, the answer is that they were guarding the door from the begining. As far as the actual scorce of the machines, you have no Idea.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Daxtar quickly dives behing the nearest solid looking tube and opens fire with the pulse carbine. He noticed one of the bots was fairly close, so he hit it with a gout of flame from his flame-thrower.
"Take 'em down" he shouted to the others, firing one of the two Micro Missiles in his right gauntlet at a group of three of the bots.
OOC: like I said in the sign-up, there are several nasy system in Bes'Kar Gam, micro missiles being one of the more common ones. If this isnt O.K., I'll get rid edit the post


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I used advanced technologies to make myself seem like another bot to the other bots... sorry if that was unclear

Fenrakk looked down at the lightly singed metal on his foot. Shaking off the ash, he ran and slammed his fist into the stomach of the bot that shot him, ripping it in half and sending both parts across the room. He unsheathed his pickaxe and buried its blade in the skull of another robot.
He watched as the bots kept on fighting (not at him, as he was still cloaked) but firing nonetheless. Fed up with the bots's adaptation, he activated his plasma launcher and aimed at the robot that had shot him (the top part was only moving now, the lower half was no longer functioning). He aimed precisely, melting the bot immediately, until it was just a pile of molten metal.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Blazikiel rolled behind a solid looking tube and his two pistols. He shot at the nearest robot, which got its head blown off. He fired at the next one, which took a shot to the gun, which blew up. "Covering fire from the right and left" he yelled at the survivors that had ducked behind cover. "Middle charges at my command." he yelled towards the group that that was near him as he holstered the pistols and grabbed two of his combat knives. "Now!!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I din't know you had taken charge
OOC: And this is a little godmodding there are noly seven bots, I myself only destroyed one


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I didn't know you had taken charge...

Fenrakk spotted the bots start to fire at him. Listening to their robotic bickering, he heard them say he was malfunctioning. Pesky bots.
Re-arming his launcher, he incinerated the source of the transmissions,what was once another bot, now a pile of slag


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Wiping the blood off his arm, Taz reliased that he was pretty pissed off. Swinging his powerfist in wide arcs, he roared and charged into the bots, sending a couple across the room. Finally remembering that his ripper gun was slung across his back, he grabbed it and started shooting wildly, taking out another bot.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: um, IamI, Helpfull as instrusction are to chaotic mobs of people, they tend not to be folowed, so dont hate for mostly having all the NPC's do what they would want to. (Dont worry, they wont be useless) Killing two of these bots in one post is a bit mutch. I've been trying to get across the Idea that they are quite toughf to kill. Fenrakk, please nont cry godmod, it tends to create angry fealings. And its not like he actually said that everyone folowed his instructions, he just shouted them for anyone to hear.
On a diferent note, am I posting to often? There seems to be littler input from some players. Just give an ooc if you want me to slow down. Wow, my ooc's are getting lengthy.

_Realing with surpise, the two bots shot by Blazikel both blundered into eachother, one falling wide, and the other failing to fire its wepon. They were mostly undamaged however. Of the others, 3 fired into the crowd, and two more were procupied by taz's wild swings. The swings werent hitting, but they were enughf to throw the bots off balence and spend their time dodgeing rather than shooting. 3 others were in a group, preparing to fire, but as they started Daxtar, who they hadnt seen, got them in the flank. One took a gout of flame, witch startled it and caused it to turn black, and spot goutso of smoke. The other two were hit by his misile, witch blinded them temporarily, they fired at his general direction, and he dodged behind the tank of fluid. one blast went horibly wide, the other shot point blank into the tank. this cracked it, and a tiny flow began seeping onto the floor. Red lites and sirens turned on. The other 4 charged into the remaining mob of about 20 strangers. One was grabed around the neak by a man in a green jacket and blue jeans. He was quickly knocked off, and the man reved a masive chainsword, serated with large square chunks of steel. However as he charged back at the bot it took his leg and a large chunk of torso off with its wepon. Another was locked in a stalemate with a large 4 armed creature, it was taking all four arms for it too keep the machines wepon pointed to the ceiling. The third and fourth were fending off several combatents each. One was hit by a swinging blade, a sieriese of sections of sword conected by lengths of rope, it cracked the screen on its "head", but didnt phase it much. In the corner, a red head coweres behind a triangular golden shield of light.
Meenwhile, Fenrakk engaged the bots blasting one with his plasma cannon. This was relitively efective, and its arm hung limply at its side, this rendered the epon on the arm useless, so another bot ripped the arm off, and the now one armed bot took the arm back and held it in its remaining arm like a clib. The other four bots were distracted by the 17 or so people who had folowed Fenrakk to the gate room. One was sent spinning by a black robed figure wielding a 2 ended syth wearing a mask. Despite the wiked looking scyth in his hand, he seemed to be relying on red energy blasts coming from his outstretched finger. As he decended ouon the shaken machine he cakled in an inhuman voice_


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Swinging wildly with the ripper gun, Taz smacked a bot around the head, making a large dent. In return, the bot caught the gun and flung it away. Picking up the offending bot, Taz threw it at another approaching bot, sending them both spinning acrosss the floor. Chuckling at the amusing sight of the bots trying to pick themselves up, he picked up his gun and turned it on a bot who had tried to tackle him from behind. He chucked a frag grenade at it, blowing it backword.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

large explosions rocketed the walls as mathias now raced down the hall to join the fray. as he entered he noticed several burning wrecks and the bloodied corpses of some of the prisoners. seeing a group of people struggling to hold of a bot, he unleased a stream of knifes into it's head and grabbing it's attention, the shining eyes now locked onto he's. one of the people who was armed with a power sword brought it swing round home into the bot and cleanly cut the distracted bot. the person nodded he's thanks and charged of back into the battle. mathias admired the guy's determination, but didn't get time to dwell on it much as a blast of energy whoosed past him, bringing him back to the present. he unsheathed he's blades and went to assist in the skirmish.....


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sir Chimpalot raced to where the four-armed beast was fighting with a bot. He gestured at it to move and fired 6 rockets, 3 out of each shoulder, and continuous streams of lasers from his wrists at the machine. Huge explosions took place but eventually he stopped firing only to see it leap out of the smoke at him. Sir Chimpalot started dodging and flipping in a monkeyish style despite his bulky appearance, occasionally shooting the bot with a laser. He slid in between it's legs and took the opportunity to fire straight upwards and blow the machine to pieces.

Sir Chimpalot turned round to see another bot hit him in the face of his armour with it's fist and knock him to the ground. Desperately he caught it's bladed arms with his hand as it tried to finish him off but he knew that soon the machine would get through. . .


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

mathias saw a stranger go down and the bot attempting to slice him to peices, he rushed over and jumped onto the back off the hulking machine. aiming he's pistol he shot a thrice of bullets at point blank range into it's head as it quickly responded with bladed arms raising to meet the new threat. the bot's head blew to peices as the shells penetrated it's head and collapsed in heap, narrowly missing the person he had saved, who had rolled out of the way and onto his feet....


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Daxtar weighed his options, then cam around the right side of the tank, and pumped 8 shots from his pulse carbine into one bot, and it went down, he put a disruptor round into the one directly behind it, leaving a respectable hole in its chest
"hut'uun tried to ambush me" he said to himself as he dove behind another pipe, and after unloding the rest of his carbines current clip into the two bots he had just avoided, he started putting fire into whatever bot seemed to be troubling the other escapees in the room most.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dr Evil was rather puzzled. He was just dropped in the middle of nowhere, with a number of rather random characters, all of whom were inferior to his superior intellect. He decided to cause some chaos. People fighting amongst themselves were easier to control then those aligned with each other. He tapped a figure with a pulse carbine and the shoulder and whispered, "Hey, did you here about the gold these robots are guarding?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sir Chimpalot was relieved to have been assisted and started using the remains of the bot as a shield while at the same time pulling out pieces of wire and and circuit chips and placed them in compartments in his armour. Once he was finished he dived next to the 'good' doctor and Daxtar but made no attempt to start conversation with them. There would be time for that when the battle was over. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As sir chimpsalot was saved byMathias, Dr evil began to weve his manipulatory magic on Daxtar. Daxtar sucsesfully sent one bot to the floor, but it slowly began to bring intelf back up, the other, missing its torse colapsed, unable to move. The large four armed creature went to attack another group of bots and was incinerated. This provided a distraction for another person to blast it with a mighty lazer that left nothing left. This blast took out 2 other bots that were standing near it, However the person who shot it's armor then dicintegrated around them. They were left with nothing but a pistol. This shoked the bots and they began to form a group. 8 were still undamaged mostly, and 3 were sereously hindered. One more was taken down by the combined efforts of a man hurling balls of green energy that burst and splashed like baloons, and a woman fireing lasers from her eyes. 
Meenwhile Taz gave two of the bots a solid blow by knocking them into eachother when the two bots colided both their heads were crushed, they could still walk, but couldnt see were they were pointing their guns. They both shot wildly and one caused more cracks to apear on the tanks of liquid, and the other took out a third with a verry porrly placed blast. A third bot was slightly hindered by taz's grenade.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Daxtar didnt like the look of that tank. he switched his carbine to his left hand, and drew his Bes'Kad.
"you may wanna get clear" he said, then he vaulted the pipe he was behind, and sprinted accross the room, takeing off a bots leg, arm, and head about half-way (think 300), then he turned, put some carbine shots into another damaged bot. When the others were clear of the pipe spillage area, he shot the fluid on the ground a few times (hoping for fire) before diving behind a pillair, and resuming the work he had been at behind the pipe.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk felt a solid blow against his back. Turning, he saw a bot using its head to smash into him. Its skull was cracked and chipped, whereas Fenrakk was undamaged, as though the bot were chalk flying into pure diamond.
He used his energy claw to give a backhanded blow to the bot, sending it flying and landing some ten yards away. As it started to get up, he buried the blade of the pickaxe in its head (a brutal death, don't sknim over that). The bot, as though a god from above, got up, blade still in its head, and slapped Fenrakk. That proved a waste of time, as the hand burst into shards of metal upon impact.
Finally fed up with the bot, he sent a plasma blast into its torso, demolishing it.
He turned around and blasted apart a bot that chose to sneak up on him. Angered that it had gotten so close without him noticing, he fed about 5 shots into it, before realizing it had died after the first 1 or 2 shots (that was a damaged one).


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Sorry to interfeer with you Fenrakk, but although that would kill a bot to the max definately, a cornered bot would not be stupid enughf to not use its gun witch is its best wepon.
_As Fenrakk finished off an already damaged bot, he noticed that his arm was damaged, upon inspection he found that a blast had chewed thru about a third of the diameter of his upper arm. There would be no more heavy lifting on his left side untill repairs could be amde. 
As daxtar shot into the liquid, it started a chain rection that led the tank next to it to explode. The explosion engulfed 3 bots, and the others imediatly turned and ran verry quickly for the neerest door. Either due to los's or the loss of the tank, the bots had retreeted. 
The survivors began to take stoor of their suroundings, and of eachother. The livinginhabitents of the room are as folows:
The prieviously mentioned chainsword wielder in green, fataly wounded, the red head with the golden shield in the corner (the shield is now gone and she is tentivly mingling with the group), a a man in a blue sweater, seemingly unremarcable, a pair of white clad men wearing broken masks with katana's, a man in a black suit carying a ridiculosly large cross, and a teenage boy in a red coat with a baseball bat. The two men with katanas converse with eachother while others either wait for a leader to become aparent or head twards a given doorway. There are 4 doorways including the one you came from and the one the bots just left thru. _


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

mathias looked around at the survivors, several he had helped, and several had helped him, but their was one in particular he wished to find. he searched the alive escapees, then, not finding whom he wanted, he picked around the dead untill he found whom he seeked. the man with the power sword who he had first seen when he had arrived into the fight, now lay on the floor with half of he's body burned into ash and he's only visible weapon on the ground adjacent to him. mathias gave a sigh and picked up the sword and sheath, strapping it to his waist to replace he's blades, both of wich now graced a bot in the chest and the discarded hilts laying close. shame, he thought, this man could have been someone to watch my back, oh well, i'll just have to do it.....


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC:that be messed up...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Whats messed up?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> a man in a blue sweater, seemingly unremarcable, [/I]


ooc: Mr. Rodgers (in a blood stained sweater.)?

ic: after the explosion abated "kandosi!!" once he was finished admiring his handiwork, Daxtar looked around at the group. Several of the original rebels, a very noticeable few missing, namely the mech and the guitarist. The rest looked like they could handle themselves in a fight.
"So, anyone know where our ride out is?" he asked loudly enough for everyone to hear. when it bacame obvious that no-one did, Daxtar decided to take the lead.
"Right then, no use sitting around here waiting for more of those damned bots" he said, while taking the head off of one of them and adding it to a garland that was a bit on the light side. "lets get our shebs in gear then" he said, as he stood back up and set off on the path to the right of the one the bots had retreated through.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_The crowd in general moved in Daxtars direction, and no one in particular asked witch door they should take?_


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk looked at his arm. Repairs could be made in 13.485 hours.

Watching as the group moved down a hallway, Fenrakk simply shook his head. The probe returned from another hallway, already beeping in a robotic morse code. Apparently, THIS was the hallway to the stargate. Trusting FENRAKK6 to be correct, he walked down the hallway, not caring who followed him and who didn't.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

After a momment of hesitation, mathias walked calmly down the corridor after the majority. There is saftey in numbers, he thought loosing his new sword in it's sheath, just in case....


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: apparently, half of us are moving, half of us are thinking, and we all need an update. Care to interfere, col. Schafar?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: It seems I may be leting things get a bit unorganised. Anyhoo.

_Daxter indicated that the group shout go thru the door nearest him, and pretty mutch everyone went that way, after all, safty in numbers is always a good thing. Moving at a brisk pace they quickly came to a corner, the man in the blue sweater checked around the corner, he said there were 5 bots guarding a big door. They were standing at attention, with their wepons at the ready. He asked what the plan was.
Fenrakk came to a large door, and opening it, he found himself on the outside of a masive complex. No one had folowed him, he was quite an intimidating form. The area seemed to be compleatly surrounded by a wall of glass. outside of the glass, there seemed to be a hill, and at the botom of the hill, a town. 2 Men in blue security guard uniforms feek out and start shooting at Fenrakk with pistols (inefectivly). One of them starts running, and the other starts dialing a cell phone.

_OOC: (other than Fenrakk) I'm sorry if the bot killing is geting monogomos. Go thru the door if your boord. Or if your not, its pretty cool either way. :wink:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Rodgers (ooc: I know its Mr. Rodgers, and I WILL refer to him as such :laugh: ) you may want to back up. As for the rest of you, use explosives to distract them and hopefully kill a few, down the rest with concentrated fire... they have no-where to run to, and only death approaches them. KOTE!!" at that, Daxtar lobbed a grenade around the corner, then dove across to the other side of the hallway, and began putting carbine rounds into the things, knocking off ones leg, and anothers arm.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Mathias nodded and leaped out first out of the group after daxtar and released some grenades he had looted and rolled to absorb the shock while pulling out his pistol as his greandes exploded. People behind him chucked their grenades and concentrated their weapons on the startled bots, taking down another one. The blasts from the grenades created craters in the ground and rocked the walls....


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sir Chimpalot rolled behind Mathias and started letting loose streams of lasers from his wrists. He screeched in an animalistic style and threw an ordinary looking banana, it exploded just as it reached the bots and, while not really damaging any, hurled them all through the air and disorientated most of them. Next he dived into a nearby crater caused by the grenades and continued to blast at the bots with his lasers. . .


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"If you only have melee weapons, charge NOW!!!" Daxtar shouted "The rest of us, aim well, and dont harm your own vode" at that, daxtar snapped off a shot with the disruptor, going through the top of one bots that was bouncing around from the bananna bombs head, all the way down the center... the bot did not get up. Daxtar checked the charge on his disruptor... only 5 more shots before he needed to find a fresh power pack for it, or recharge its current one.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk blankly fired the twin concealed rocket launcher in his energy claw and destroyed both guards immediately. The true focus of his anger was FENRAKK6.
Turning to the bot, he demanded in the morse code language why it had taken him here. FENRAKK6 floated down the wall of the complex and indicated a spot on the wall, chirping loudly.
Fenrakk activated his layered X-ray vision. Sure enough, the portal was directly on the other side. Moving to an adjacent portion of the wall, he activated his energy claw (for the first time, remember) and slammed it into the wall. The energy coursed through the wall and an explosion blossomed from his fist and the wall, hurling a large portion of the wall towards opposite end.
Walking in, he saw the stargate to his right, a large door in front of him, and nameless bots and Humans through the room.
He faintly heard gunfire as he pulled out his pickaxe...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Fenrakk, is your goal to go thru the gate? I was assuming it wasn't. 

_As explosions from numerous explosive wepons racked the hallway, and the bots were thrown into diarray by the bannana, they tried to right themselves and began to fire at the attackers. One person, wearing a white robe was incinerated outright, his counterpart raured with anger and loosed a red blast of energy that knocked the robot back into the wall. One robot was disabled from Daxtars and the bannanas combined power. Another was rendered limbless by mathian, causeing it to scese to be a threat, and another was down an arm. The one armed one still had its gun however and it continued fireing with the rest. "Rogers" Charged into melee combat, punching the robots for all he was worth. This proved inefective, but the robots did not register him as a threat so he was not killed.
Meenwhile, Fenrakk observed a small battle, between robots and a mob of people. One of the people split their sword into several parts and crushed a bot with a devistating attack involving some violations of the laws of gravity. Other than that the robots seemed to be winning dramaticly. The gate was unguarded, but there was no sighn of the DHD._

OOC: I havent explained this yet for non-dtargate fans, but DHD means dial-home-device, it is the controll panal to activate and direct the stargate.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Mathias spun around and sliced a bot in half with his power sword and fell to the floor as a shot flew over him. He jumped up and threw a dagger into the back of a bot and ducked as it swung it's mechanical limb around, just skimming his head and almopst hitting an unseen target, wich also dodged. Mathias reached up to his head and found a few dropplets of blood, this only served to infuriate him as he charged the being with a new found fury, hacking it to pieces.......


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sir Chimpalot leapt on top of one of the bot and punched his way through to its core. He gasped at what he saw; a working power drive. Now all he needed was a transmitter and he could complete the Devolvo Ray! He launched a missile from his wrist and got a lucky shot, destroying a bot outright. Soon all would be ready for the conquering of his home planet, and after that his solar system, and then, the entire quadrant itself. . .


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: sorry, I've been sick for a while)
As Blazekiel jumped on a robot, he ripped open the front, and then stabbed the power core. The bot blew up and sent Blazekiel flying ten meters. He then took out his pistols and started to shoot at the bots.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_As the last of the machines was destroyed, one man turned twards the door, and opened it. Thru the door was a dimply lit room, larger than any cathedral. dozens of humans were scattered dead around the room, and a figure was standing at a conroll panal, as he did somthing on the panal, the far wall opened to reveal a gigantic round chamber suspended in the air, it eminated a red glow, and countless pipes flowed from it into the walls. The chamber began to open and the figure at the panal walked forward, From the chamber decended a small object, that the figure took hold of, the object was a guitar, the figure was the metal mage, and as he took hold of it he turned twards you. His skin now glowed red, his form blurred into a crimson silowet. _
"You? I see, you should leave, I will soon destroy this place, and all the evil ascociated with it. Dont try to stop me, I've weighed the conciquences, the lives to be lost are worth the destruction of the evil that is inherent to these machines." 
_With that he walked twards the door..._


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Point us to the exit, and we will gladly leave" Daxtar responded... "or could we make one out of this wall?"
he motioned to some of the others to watch behind them


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"WHAT! You can't be serious we'll never make it out in time. Please you must wait, no you won't. You must be stopped!" Sir Chimpalot blasted a missile towards the mage which exploded on impact. He let out a sigh of relief only for him to suck it back in again as a fireball came spinning out of the smoke and knocked him through a wall.

Carefully the robotic suit stood and, looking around him started to laugh as he saw a radio dish about two feet in diameter attached to the wall. Without hesitation he ripped it from the concrete and started to attach wires and circuitry. Soon his own plans will be underway. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"You goddam robot!" Crid the guitarist, rising from the debries, he charged with an inhuman speed, and swung his guitar like a sword, the impact sending the monkey flying.
The guitarest then staggered grabed his head and began shouting "Theyre all evill! I'll kill them all!!" He then turned to the group at large, his form coursing with red energy, He shouted unintelegeble words at an amazing speed, playing the guitar at an equal tempo. He began floating into the air, and raining lazers down around the room.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Grabing his sniper, Blazekiel rolled behind a control panel and took aim at the guitarist's head. He shot, but insted hit the mainiac on the shoulder.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: sorry my internet dropped on my other comp now I gotta use this one and I barely ever get the chance

Fenrakk sliced his pickaxe through the last bot, cutting it diagonally from left shoulder to right hip. All the humans were dead; partially due to him and partially due to bots.
He had no idea what this faciility's purpose was, or the Human's relation to the Stargate, but he knew that they had some use for it.
That, and the DHD was nowhere to be found.
He sat on one knee and activated the long-range scanner.
[///SCANNER ACTIVATING///LOADING...///]
[///ACTIVATION COMPLETE///SCANNING FOR STARGATE-BASED TECHNOLOGY///LOADING...///]
[///TECHNOLOGY LOCATED///PROVIFING LOCATION ON HUD///LOADING...///]
Fenrakk stood up. A marker appeared on his display. Instead of navigating the twisting corridors of the complex, he pulled out his energy claw, smashing through hallway after hallway, room after room, ignoring all bots and Humans as he went.
Almost there...

OOC: Finding the missing FENRAKKs is my goal, and I've found the FENRAKK in this dimension (FENRAKK6) and now I need to go to another dimension


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Appearing from no where, a ranger of old wearing a long cloak and his face masked by a shadowy cloth, he drew his power blade and without effort began in the dance of battle. Every move swift and precise slicing bots in half. Once the last bot had fell he sheathed his blade and dissappeared in a haze as he wrapped his cloak around himself. 

OOC: thought id bring in a nice little ranger  he can appear and dissappear obv with his cameleoline so since im not on much i can just jump in


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

there is one word the Mandos never taught him, mostly, because they have no such word, 'hero'. with this in mind, along with the low probability of payment, or contract at that, he shot his last missile into the wall... he could make more.
"Discretion is the better part of valour" he shouted over his shoulder as he jumped through the hole, and started heading down the hill towards the town. There were a few human guards, whom he quickly cut down with his bes'kad. Realizing he may not want his face recognized, he donned his helmet, and set off toward what appeared to be a space-port.

ooc: yea, if you dont want the wall to be exterior, I can change my post, otherwise, I'm assuming I didnt run past the Metal-Mage, and blew out a side wall, or a wall leading to an exiting corridor. and fluff-wise, thats how any merc. without any binding contract would act, so


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Quite so Dessel, But I do have to make a slight interference- The town is ment to be modern teck, no space port. 

_ Barely even flinching at the shot to his sholder, the enraged mage contiued his rampage, he then charged Blazekel in annoyence, he swung his guitar at him...
Meenwhile Dessel ordo (I cant keep track of everyones name, and its not on this page) crashed out of the wall, finding himself inside the exterior glass wall- just in time to see fenrakk barge backin a few hunered meters down. Imediately, two guards where he was pointed guns at him. They were both shaken by the sight of fenrakk, and seemed to be pretty edgy...
Elsewhere, fenrakk barraled thru several rooms, arriving at the DHD, upon activating it, he turned to move back to the gate room. Only to find himself mobbed by hundereds of people. The rooms he had crashed thru were all rooms full of people in a simaler situation to yours. The mobs of people running past him were getting in his way, and verry soon, more robots showed up and a new battle began on a larger scale... _


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

that robot seemed to know where he was going. Realizing that the planet wasnt on the technological level this complex was on, he grabbed one guard, picked him up, shook him, and shouted
"How do I get off the planet!!!!" the guard looked frightened, and not like he would help, Daxtar leveled his carbine at the other guard
"Drop any communication devices and weapons you have," dropping the other guard so he could comply. as soon as they were both unnarmed
"now lead me to the gate!" realizing that they had no idea what he was talking about, he stunned both of them, and set off behind Fenrak, he seemed to know where he is going... or has totally lost it, either way it was his best bet to get off this ball of rock.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Completing his machine Sir Chimpalot laughed with joy. But it still had to be tested. He ran back to where the Guitarist was and levelled the Devolvo Ray at him. It shook as it activated but succeeded in reaching full power, causing a green energy wave to explode out of it!

An instant before it hit the Guitarist and he was transformed, one of his stray laser bolts hit the machine and caused it to malfunction. Suddenly the power was reversed and the energy wave rolled back into the Devolvo Ray, the machine exploded and threw green plasma back towards Sir Chimpalot. It burnt through the suit of armour and hit the small Monkey inside. He started to change instantaneously, his light brown fur changing to a midnight blue as his size dramatically increased.

He grew over 6 metres in height until he stopped. While the Devolvo Ray was designed to turn its targets into Gorillas the built up energy capable of turning one hundred people into them condensed into one small primate was enough to make a very unique change. Pain wracked his body turning him temporarily insane and he swung his huge trunk-like arms towards the Guitarist in fury and revenge. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Daxtar Set off behind Fenrakk, but when Fenrakk crashed thru the many rooms full of prisinors, he lost Fenrakk in the onfusion. Making his way back to the gat room, he saw it was activated.
Sir Chimsalot smashed the guitarist down into the grond, but he soon flew back up, and fired of several rounds of lazery doom in the monkys direction.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk looked into the stargate. Sure enough, it was now activated, a blurry image on the portal appearing. He remembered the others, and considered going back to help them
_No,_ he thought. _They will only slow me down_
With that, he jumped into the stargate, reappearing on a planet that looked like thousands of bombardments had hit.

OOC: This ain't the 40K universe here, if it has to be I'll change it


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As fenrakk traveld thru the portal...
I'm going to use an Idea that I mentioned arlier in the Sign up thread, that is ripped of from another website.
I'm going to have a thread for each location reachable thru the stargate. So Fenrakk, you are now in a diferent thread. (I'll make the name easy to spot)


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Blazekiel drew two of his knives and beggan to attack the guitarist. Dodging under his guitar, Blazekiel stabbed the guitarist between the ribs. With his other knife, Blazekiel sliced at the femural artery, out of which blood came pouring out.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: fenraak was bursting holes in the wall, so he aint that hard to follow...
Ic: after fighting through the crowd, Daxrtar found Fenraak 101's next hole in the wall, and followed them through to the gate room, the portal was about to close... Daxtar leapt through...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Mathias crouched in the room with a handful of knifes and other sharp projectiles as he waited for a clear target. The time had come and he leaped up and hurled the blades through the air towards the gutarist, several impacting on the instrument and the others only drawing small lines of blood, which he thought would surly sting. Power sword unsheathed he raced up to help, though a bit wary of the giant ape.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Chimpalot roared in agony. All pain was exaggerated a thousand and it was too much for his mind to bare. Without pause he swatted the Guitarist and Blazekiel out of the way and charged through a wall without stopping to see if they were hurt. He carried on running, his mind to damaged to think, yet as he ran the pain slowly started to ebb. Eventually he could think clearly again and he stopped to see 3 bots talking in what appeared to be Morse code with flashing lights and beeps in front of a Stargate. After a short conversation one of them activated it and moved as if to enter when they saw him and fired lasers.

All he could feel was pain again, so much pain. In blind fury he smashed the lead bot into the wall, breaking it to pieces and then grabbed the other two and threw them through the portal. Without hesitation he followed...

((OOC: I've gone to the same place as Fenrakk and Daxter if you didn't realise. . .))


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Is everyone coming there? :shok:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Cool, it seems the thread will be well populated.

As the guitarist suffered numerous minor injuries, he barely noteced, but when a knife flew thru the air and hit his guitar, it stopped him for a moment, he fell to the ground, the red glow ebbing. He quickly jumped back. He prepared to re- activate his wepon...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Perhaps everyone will move thread-by-thread, into the next one (Homeworld). Then there will be another, perhaps into the 40K universe, and another into a different dimension, etc. etc....


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The idea, is that you move from thread to thread, maby even back to prievious thread, by useing the stargate, You could even perhaps destry a dimention and render a thread obsoleete. Each thread is dimention, and anything done in that thread effects that dimention, and is seperate from other dimentions. If everyone wanted to move to the other thread, they could, but they could always use the stargate whenever they wanted.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: So they could stay here or follow or use the DHD to switch target dimensions?
OOC: And since I do not want to clutter this thread with spam, I will move to PM


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Mathias crouched with his back against a fallen pillar as he quietly loaded a set of clips into his two pistols and took a breath. He spun up and brought his pistols to face were the gutariast was.. he wasn't there! Shit! he whispered to himself as he climbed over the pillar. Where could he have gone? A loud roar brought him spinning round to find a gutar smashed into he's face and forcing him to collapse. He hit the floor unconcious and without a thought....


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The guitarist, after Knocking out mathias, fired a final flury of lazers. He then stoped playing, and began to run out of the room. 
"None of you can stop me, this is wasted time!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: its starting to die...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Yes, its dead... :cray:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

meah. We got 10 pages in, Ill call that a succses.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Threads get to pages 14-17 before they die  too bad  I liked this thread :clapping:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd say your just mocking him, it had a good run, better than my one got.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: True, though it would be helpful if you posted instead of adding to the argument


----------

